# Symptoms of bad cam follower?



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

Are there any symptoms at idle?
Maybe i am just paranoid but my car idles like it has an aftermarket cam in it... sounds like it skips a beat here and there
I do get fuel cuts in higher gears but not recently
Car is a 2007 with revo stage 2


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

one of my friends said it was normal and that maybe i am just noticing it now, especially with a tbe


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

just pull it out and take a look at it. it takes 30 minutes.


----------



## 07mkvFury (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

its simple just keep everything clean
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3750088


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Symptoms of bad cam follower? (f_399)*

attempt at posting the tsb fyi. hope it works!


----------

